# Europa Universalis 4 - paar Anfänger-Fragen



## erkosh (20. Oktober 2016)

*Europa Universalis 4 - paar Anfänger-Fragen*

Hi

ich habe paar Testspiele angefangen, um das Spiel zu lernen, und dann wieder abgebrochen. Jetzt im Moment spiele ich mein erstes richtiges Europa Universalis 4 Spiel.
Ich spiele mit dem Osmanischen Reich und bin u.a. mit Ungarn verbündet. Das Commonwealth, welches sehr stark ist, greift Ungarn an. Und Ungarn erbittet natürlich Unterstützung. Ich möchte Ungarn in diesem Fall unterstützen, denn erstens haben sie mir gegen Venedig geholfen, auch wenn es nicht nötig war, und zweitens muss ich das Commonwealth ordentlich schwächen, die nerven mich.

Meine erste Frage wäre:

Was ist, wenn ein Verbündeter mich um Unterstützung bittet und ich diese verweigere? Klar der Verbündete ist dann wahrscheinlich "sauer" auf mich. Schädigt das zusätzlich meinen Ruf bei anderen Fraktionen?
Ich frage das nur aus Interesse, ich werde Ungarn nicht im Stich lassen.

Ich bin dann zusammen mit Ungarn in den Krieg gezogen, musste aber wieder den alten Spielstand laden. Eine gewisse Zeit habe ich dem Commonwealth ordentlich auf die Mütze gegeben, natürlich auch selber kleine Verluste erlitten. Doch irgendwann sind sie dann mit einer übermächtigen Armee gekommen und ich habe eine auf die Mütze bekommen.

Somit meine zweite Frage:

Wie kann das sein, dass Commonwealth viel mehr Verluste wie ich hat, sich aber so schnell erholt und kurze Zeit später so saustark wieder mich angreift? Meine Jungs erholen sich nicht so schnell.
Liegt das wirklich ausschließlich an der Manpower?

Ich werde nach diesem aktuellen Spiel mit Sicherheit noch paar andere Spiele mit anderen Fraktionen spielen. Ich habe mir überlegt, ein Spiel mit einer Horde Fraktion zu spielen und zu versuchen komplett Asien zu erobern (wird wahrscheinlich Timuriden oder Oirat). Außerdem wollte ich ein Spiel mit einer Fraktion der Ureinwohner Amerikas spielen und mal schauen, ob ich die Kolonisten aus Europa bezwingen kann. Eventuell wollte ich noch mit einer japanischen Fraktion schön auf der Insel spielen. Bisher habe ich noch kein Ziel für Japan, vielleicht mal in Richtung Handel gehen anstatt Krieg 
Für EU4 gibt es ja gefühlt um die 5.000 DLCs.
Für Südamerikanische Ureinwohner macht anscheined der El Dorado DLC Sinn, für Nordmaerikanische Conquest of Paradise. Für Horden Fraktionen macht der Cossacks DLC anscheinend Sinn. Trotzdem würde mich auch eure Meinung interessieren. Nebenbei will ich auch nicht 50 Euro für 3 DLCs ausgeben, wenn das Spiel nur 10 gekostet hat.

Somit zur dritten Frage:

Welchen DLC/welche DLCs könntet ihr mir empfehlen? Sowohl für mein Vorhaben mit den anderen Fraktionen, als auch generell?
Eine kurze Begründung, wieso genau dieser DLC wäre super.
Falls jemand Connections zu Paradox oder Steam hat, kann er mir gerne sagen, wann es den nächsten Sale gibt  Dann hole ich alle DLCs, wenn der Preis ok ist.
Wie ist das eigentlich z.B. mit dem Cossacks Content Pack? Ist im Cossacks DLC alles vom Cossacks Content Pack enthalten? (Dieses ganze DLC Zeug nervt, ist eine halbe Doktorarbeit)

Ach ja, das hatte ich fast vergessen. Ich habe die Region Florida kolonialisiert. Aber das Land ist dann irgendwie nur mein Vasall oder meine Mark oder so. Wenn ich in Afrika beispielsweise Regionen kolonialisiere, sind das direkt meine Ländereien, wo ich Gebäude bauen kann usw.
Die Fraktion Florida überrennt dann irgendwann meine kleine Nordamerikanische Kolonie. Ich kann dagegen nichts machen.

Vierte und fünfte Frage:

Wieso gehören kolonialisierte Gebiete in Afrika direkt mir aber in Amerika sind kolonialisierte Gebiete nur Marken/Vasallen?
Wieso kann die Fraktion Florida meiner Kolonie eine auf die Mütze geben, ohne dass ich die Kolonie beschützen kann?
Vor allem wie kann sich eine popelige Fraktion trauen, meine Kolonie anzugreifen? Ich bin viel stärker als Florida. Die müssten doch ein wenig Angst/Respekt haben.


Hoffentlich liest jemand das alles 

Off Topic:
Ich kannte das Spiel zuvor nicht (omg  ). Ich kann das Spiel Strategiefans, die auf komplexere Zusammenhänge stehen, sehr empfehlen. Was man beachten muss, ist dass man eine Zeit braucht bis man sich einigermaßen im Spiel auskennt.


----------

